# Intimate Legato Cello - OUT NOW | 30% Intro Offer



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

We're really excited to announce the release of Intimate Legato: Cello, featuring a beautifully captured, natural sounding legato performed by virtuoso cellist, Nicholas Trygstad.

Intro Price - £48 Regular Price £69. Offer ends 23rd November at 11:59 GMT

Find out more here - www.sonixinema.com


----------



## rottoy (Nov 9, 2022)

That sounds fantastic, congratulations on the release! ❤️
I'm just aching for some more articulations recorded with the same player, though.
Will that ever be in the cards?


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

rottoy said:


> That sounds fantastic, congratulations on the release! ❤️
> I'm just aching for some more articulations recorded with the same player, though.
> Will that ever be in the cards?


Thank you! This library started off as a recording to try a new method of recording legato - turned out it was too good not to release!

If we get a positive response from it, I'm pretty certain we'll get back in there with Nicholas and record a load more content. Anything in particular you'd like to see included?


----------



## rottoy (Nov 9, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Thank you! This library started off as a recording to try a new method of recording legato - turned out it was too good not to release!
> 
> If we get a positive response from it, I'm pretty certain we'll get back in there with Nicholas and record a load more content. Anything in particular you'd like to see included?


Yeah, your new method clearly paid off! Sounds stunning.
As for articulations, a nice bread & butter set would be fantastic 
(*spiccato, staccato, marcato, pizz, trem*)
Maybe even throw *portato* and *trills *in there, if you have time.

Again, beautiful stuff!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

Appreciate it!  All good ideas, we'll definitely keep this in mind for potential future sessions.

In case you haven't seen it, we have our Contemporary Soloist: Cello library (plus the violin, viola and bass versions) which has spiccato, pizz, trem and a bunch of other more unusual techniques - it's got a similar raw quality to this library. You can check it out here: 









Contemporary Soloist: Cello


Featuring unique and contemporary orchestral cello textures performed by virtuoso cellist and composer, Danny Keane, It is full of soul, emotion and raw character. Works in the Free Kontakt Player!




sonixinema.com


----------



## Haakond (Nov 9, 2022)

"Nah, I have enough cello libraries. I also need to save money. I'll skip this one".

Listened to the first demo.

Bought.


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

Haakond said:


> "Nah, I have enough cello libraries. I also need to save money. I'll skip this one".
> 
> Listened to the first demo.
> 
> Bought.


Haha, these things happen!

But honestly, we really appreciate the support and glad that you like the sound of the library - Stefano did a great job with that demo.


----------



## Owen Smith (Nov 9, 2022)

Sounds absolutely gorgeous and inspiring!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

Owen Smith said:


> Sounds absolutely gorgeous and inspiring!


Thank you Owen! Appreciate it


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 9, 2022)

Ya right - I need another 'cello library' like a hole in my head. This NEW hole in my head is actually quite attractive.




Excellent release.


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

Rob Elliott said:


> Ya right - I need another 'cello library' like a hole in my head. This NEW hole in my head is actually quite attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a compliment - mind if we use that as a quote? 😅


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 9, 2022)

I can finally retire Tina guo, congratulations on this beautiful release! Bought it halfway through the walkthrough. Me happy 😁


----------



## AMBi (Nov 9, 2022)

Sounds stunning and can definitely tell it’s gonna be a new go-to.
Congrats on release!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

N.Caffrey said:


> I can finally retire Tina guo, congratulations on this beautiful release! Bought it halfway through the walkthrough. Me happy 😁


That's a big compliment! Glad you like the sound - maybe we'll inadvertently turn Nicholas Trygstad into the new Tina Guo? 🤓


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Sounds stunning and can definitely tell it’s gonna be a new go-to.
> Congrats on release!


Thank you - always nice to have a new sound for your palette, especially a nice legato!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

Sean Robin said:


> @Sonixinema
> Is the vibrato variable? Don't see it in the video, but the screen is rather small.
> Sounds great.


The vibrato is not controllable, it is baked in - that being said, we opted for a fairly tame and natural vibrato so that it feels as human as possible, nothing too over the top. It won't be for everybody, but if you're after that sort of sound then it works great!


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 9, 2022)

@Sonixinema Which version of Kontakt is the minimum requirement? The website says to check the "Specifications" tab, but all it says there is "Free Kontakt Player". I haven't installed Kontakt 7 (and probably won't for a while), so this is a critical bit of info for me. Thanks!

Beautiful library. Sounds great!


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 9, 2022)

@jaketanner I think your killer solo cello has arrived.


----------



## pcohen12 (Nov 9, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> @Sonixinema Which version of Kontakt is the minimum requirement? The website says to check the "Specifications" tab, but all it says there is "Free Kontakt Player". I haven't installed Kontakt 7 (and probably won't for a while), so this is a critical bit of info for me. Thanks!


I wonder if they just updated it - I see "6.7.1 and above" there now (and I can confirm it works great in Kontakt 6 Player!)


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 9, 2022)

Bravo! 👏


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 9, 2022)

pcohen12 said:


> I wonder if they just updated it - I see "6.7.1 and above" there now (and I can confirm it works great in Kontakt 6 Player!)


Thank you!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> @Sonixinema Which version of Kontakt is the minimum requirement? The website says to check the "Specifications" tab, but all it says there is "Free Kontakt Player". I haven't installed Kontakt 7 (and probably won't for a while), so this is a critical bit of info for me. Thanks!
> 
> Beautiful library. Sounds great!


Thanks for the kind words! As mentioned below it is 6.7.1 for Kontakt Player - we've just updated the specs tab on the website


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

pcohen12 said:


> I wonder if they just updated it - I see "6.7.1 and above" there now (and I can confirm it works great in Kontakt 6 Player!)


Glad it's working well, happy playing!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Bravo! 👏


Thank you! 🙏


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 9, 2022)

For those who are wondering. . .


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 9, 2022)

Ooo! That tone/timbre sounds amazing!!! 🤩


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> For those who are wondering. . .


Thank you! We should have thought of this...🤓


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> Ooo! That tone/timbre sounds amazing!!! 🤩


Getting an amazing player with an amazing instrument was definitely a little bit of a cheat code :D


----------



## Angus (Nov 9, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Thank you! This library started off as a recording to try a new method of recording legato - turned out it was too good not to release!
> 
> If we get a positive response from it, I'm pretty certain we'll get back in there with Nicholas and record a load more content. Anything in particular you'd like to see included?


The legato sounds gorgeous, and versatile. As you mention, it's neither wildly expressive nor ascetically senza-vib. And it's certainly comparable to Tina Gao's. I have to listen to more Nicholas Trygstad!

The legato speed transition slider seems to be effective, but can it handle fast passages such as trilled thirds? And is there a believable note-off sample for short notes?

More exotic techniques could be mixed in from your Contemporary Soloist library etc. But commonly used phrases such as various lengths of staccato, pizzicato and longer expressive crescendi would be much more convenient (and more sonically believable in terms of mixing) if they were recorded by Nicholas in the same space. The library seems a bit impractical without at least a few other articulations.

But you have something great going there. So why not aim for the stars?


Wish list:
Articulations
- Various staccatos at a range of dynamics pp - mf - ff
- A whispery soft flautando legato, or at least sustains
- Expressive longs of various lengths and dynamics (expressive crescendi but also some more playful longs)
- Portamento slide transitions
- Pizzicati at a range of velocities (single, thirds, fourths, slides)
- Tremolo at various velocities pp - mf - ff
- A collection of extreme bow-pressure effects (I think these have only been sampled by IRCAM...)
- A collection of glissandi effects of various lengths (with sample start adjustment?)
- Body taps

Interface
A way to crossfade between articulations in real time.
ADSR for all non-legato articulations.

Also, no RR substitutions, or at least a way to turn them off, as they render Kontakt's micro tuning capabilities unusable.


----------



## micrologus (Nov 9, 2022)

It sounds very good! What's the instrument extension?


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

Angus said:


> The legato sounds gorgeous, and versatile. As you mention, it's neither wildly expressive nor ascetically senza-vib. And it's certainly comparable to Tina Gao's. I have to listen to more Nicholas Trygstad!
> 
> The legato speed transition slider seems to be effective, but can it handle fast passages such as trilled thirds? And is there a believable note-off sample for short notes?
> 
> ...


Hey Angus, thanks for the detailed response, really appreciate it and happy to know it stand up against some of the best!

Whilst the speed transition slider does speed it up, I wouldn't say you're going to be able to produce realistic trills - the library really is aimed at more melodic playing, so whilst it's a _little bit_ of a one trick pony, it's one beautiful pony .

It does have release notes, but again, this library isn't exactly designed for playing short, staccato like notes so it really depends what you're going for - we have a lot of demos on the website, and you'll hear in some that it can be quite nimble when it calls for it.

That looks like a good and reasonable list, and we would love to get back in the room with Nick and continue what we started, if enough people seem interested in how much further we could take it! One "problem" is that we have such a packed release schedule for the next 12 months that is could be a while...but who knows, it would be nice and maybe we could squeeze it in! Until then...

P.S this library does actually have sustains, accessible by a switch on the interface (sorry if that wasn't clear!) but Intimate Legato & Sustains just didn't have the same ring to it


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

micrologus said:


> It sounds very good! What's the instrument extension?


Thank you! Just so I'm sure I understand, do you mean the range of the instrument?


----------



## Remnant (Nov 9, 2022)

Sounds beautiful. Congrats on the release. I am quite sure I will not be able to resist this, although I have at least 4 other solo cellos. I love TG, but this sounds like a bit of a different character, perhaps not as hyper-romantic sounding, which I like. It seems to me you have also priced this fairly.


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 9, 2022)

Wow, this sounds great. Love the Max Richter quote in the walkthrough.


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Sounds beautiful. Congrats on the release. I am quite sure I will not be able to resist this, although I have at least 4 other solo cellos. I love TG, but this sounds like a bit of a different character, perhaps not as hyper-romantic sounding, which I like. It seems to me you have also priced this fairly.


Thank you - I'd agree, I have TG cello and whilst the style is similar, the sound is very different - less vibrato/portamento and perhaps a bit less "produced" and more natural sounding


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 9, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Wow, this sounds great. Love the Max Richter quote in the walkthrough.


Thanks! Don't know what you're talking about


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 9, 2022)

Sooo nice.


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 9, 2022)

One for the wishlist for sure, sounds lovely and like others have said more arti's would be welcome


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 9, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Thank you - I'd agree, I have TG cello and whilst the style is similar, the sound is very different - less vibrato/portamento and perhaps a bit less "produced" and more natural sounding


I struggle with using TG in more intimate settings because the baked-in soundstage is so wet: I guess the mic choice on this might help?


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Nov 9, 2022)

Oh baby …. Sounded goooood … good price too …


----------



## micrologus (Nov 9, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Thank you! Just so I'm sure I understand, do you mean the range of the instrument?


Yes!


----------



## Angus (Nov 9, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Hey Angus, thanks for the detailed response, really appreciate it and happy to know it stand up against some of the best!
> 
> Whilst the speed transition slider does speed it up, I wouldn't say you're going to be able to produce realistic trills - the library really is aimed at more melodic playing, so whilst it's a _little bit_ of a one trick pony, it's one beautiful pony .
> 
> ...


You're welcome. You've some special chemistry there that seems worth investing in. I would love an expressive cello library that's also versatile (or even extended!). Despite the wonderfully expressive legato, TG is such a frustratingly limited library in terms of articulations and it's fiendishly difficult to splice with another cello library (including TG2), yet there isn't a comparable solo cello for legato passages that does include other articulations.

I did notice the sustains toggle. However, I wish for expressive sustains such as crescendi and playful articulations such as the "improvisations" of Westwood Instruments' strings. Being able to switch up the standard (but lovely)legato for something more colourful from within the same instrument/sample-set would make this groundbreaking imho.

I suppose by "response" you mean credit card action. Coming up! (not that I thought i needed another cello...)


----------



## mixedmoods (Nov 9, 2022)

This sounds wonderful and very, very realistic. Congratulations!
Will pick this up on the weekend ...


----------



## midiman (Nov 9, 2022)

Congratulations @Sonixinema. It sounds very good. Beautiful legato transitions. You have a hit with this one, I think. Buying now!
As you wrote in an earlier post you may go back and record more here is my wish list:

- I would absolutely love to have also Fingered legato, like the Embertone Joshua Bell Violin. Same style of playing as you recorded this one, but fingered legato instead of bow change legato, for further expression and flexibility. Then it would be bye-bye to all other solo cello libs.

- Also A whispery soft flautando legato, for even more intimate and softer passages would be lovely.

-Another big wish list would be measured finger trills (with several intervals like Minor 2nd, major 2nd, Minor 3rd, Major 3rd, and more if possible), synched to DAW, so we can do textures in a kind of minimalist style, or to create atmospheric trill chords passages.

Beautiful library guys!


----------



## PhilipJohnston (Nov 9, 2022)

Excellent - delivers what it promises. Instant addition to my template.


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 9, 2022)

I'm Audioloco and I'm a cello addict.
I have been clean and haven't been buying cellos for more then a year now.... 

Unfortunately I'll be back to cello rehab, it sounds great!
😎


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 9, 2022)

@Sonixinema Great release,what a beautiful sound!


----------



## unclecheeks (Nov 9, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> I struggle with using TG in more intimate settings because the baked-in soundstage is so wet: I guess the mic choice on this might help?


I too would like to hear the close mics! 🙋‍♂️

(Sounds gorgeous btw, even on this phone)


----------



## tsk (Nov 9, 2022)

Sounds really good. @Sonixinema does it have round robin legato? You know like, playing between an A and a C over and over, does it have round robins for this?


----------



## The Gost (Nov 10, 2022)

tsk said:


> Sounds really good. @Sonixinema does it have round robin legato? You know like, playing between an A and a C over and over, does it have round robins for this?


You thought it was the cello that Max Richter just sold


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

micrologus said:


> Yes!


The range for this library is C1 - E4


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

mixedmoods said:


> This sounds wonderful and very, very realistic. Congratulations!
> Will pick this up on the weekend ...


Thank you for your support - happy playing! 🙏


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

midiman said:


> Congratulations @Sonixinema. It sounds very good. Beautiful legato transitions. You have a hit with this one, I think. Buying now!
> As you wrote in an earlier post you may go back and record more here is my wish list:
> 
> - I would absolutely love to have also Fingered legato, like the Embertone Joshua Bell Violin. Same style of playing as you recorded this one, but fingered legato instead of bow change legato, for further expression and flexibility. Then it would be bye-bye to all other solo cello libs.
> ...


Thank you, great to hear you like the sound of it! 

Great idea, I think multiple types of legato would be a really nice addition, and a couple of people have mentioned the trills now so it sounds like that would be high up the list!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

PhilipJohnston said:


> Excellent - delivers what it promises. Instant addition to my template.


Great to hear it's already ending up in peoples templates, thank you Philip!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

AudioLoco said:


> I'm Audioloco and I'm a cello addict.
> I have been clean and haven't been buying cellos for more then a year now....
> 
> Unfortunately I'll be back to cello rehab, it sounds great!
> 😎


Sorry to hear about your cello buying relapse 😉 at least you'll have a nice library to play with whilst you're in recovery!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @Sonixinema Great release,what a beautiful sound!


Thank you very much 🙏


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

unclecheeks said:


> I too would like to hear the close mics! 🙋‍♂️
> 
> (Sounds gorgeous btw, even on this phone)





tsk said:


> Sounds really good. @Sonixinema does it have round robin legato? You know like, playing between an A and a C over and over, does it have round robins for this?


Thank you - I'm afraid it doesn't have rr's for the legato, I think Nick's fingers would have fallen off if we'd subjected him to that 😅 but to be honest I've never felt that machine gun effect when playing the library, it's always felt very natural


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

unclecheeks said:


> I too would like to hear the close mics! 🙋‍♂️
> 
> (Sounds gorgeous btw, even on this phone)


You're in luck! I just made a quick 1 minute video playing through the mics. First one is all mics plus some reverb - the rest are individual mics without any added reverb. No modulation or expression is used for the MIDI.


----------



## The Gost (Nov 10, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> You're in luck! I just made a quick 1 minute video playing through the mics. First one is all mics plus some reverb - the rest are individual mics without any added reverb. No modulation or expression is used for the MIDI.



Very nice achievement ! I'm on Windows 7 64 bits and Cubase 6.8..... is this not a problem?


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

The Gost said:


> Very nice achievement ! I'm on Windows 7 64 bits and Cubase 6.8..... is this not a problem?


I wouldn't have thought so, it's not very CPU heavy at all - do you have Kontakt Player 6.7.1 or above?


----------



## The Gost (Nov 10, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> I wouldn't have thought so, it's not very CPU heavy at all - do you have Kontakt Player 6.7.1 or above?


For the Cpu it's not a problem i have 6.6.1 ...


----------



## Roger Newton (Nov 10, 2022)

Yes. Good. Sold.


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

The Gost said:


> For the Cpu it's not a problem i have 6.6.1 ...


You'll need to make sure that you have the 6.7.1 version of Kontakt Player to use this - check to see if you can update your version in native access


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> Yes. Good. Sold.


Pleasure doing business with you good sir 🤝


----------



## manuhz (Nov 10, 2022)

What a surprise! This a very nice, emotive and realistic instrument, congratulations!
Please consider adding more articulations to expand the full potential. We all also need shorts and swells in our lives


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

manuhz said:


> What a surprise! This a very nice, emotive and realistic instrument, congratulations!
> Please consider adding more articulations to expand the full potential. We all also need shorts and swells in our lives


Thank you! We'll certainly consider it for a future update


----------



## Sovereign (Nov 10, 2022)

Just one dynamic and only bow change legato?


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

Sovereign said:


> Just one dynamic and only bow change legato?


The legato police! I'm afraid so officer 😉 just one of each - it turned out sounding better than any of our attempts to do multiple dynamics


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 10, 2022)

Looks like this is gonna be my first BF purchase this week.


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 10, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> You're in luck! I just made a quick 1 minute video playing through the mics. First one is all mics plus some reverb - the rest are individual mics without any added reverb. No modulation or expression is used for the MIDI.



ok FINE. Bought.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 10, 2022)

@Sonixinema It appears you have struck gold. You’ve captured a beautiful cello performance and created a very playable instrument. Congratulations; I predict this one will become an autumn sales hit ❤️


----------



## unclecheeks (Nov 10, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> The legato police! I'm afraid so officer 😉 just one of each - it turned out sounding better than any of our attempts to do multiple dynamics


I’ve found that faking dynamics via volume + low pass and high shelf automation sounds pretty good, especially for strings. For some solo instruments - where there is audible phasing when switching between layers - I’ve actually disabled the internal dynamics and use this method instead (controlled by 1 macro knob in Ableton). Maybe something to consider for future updates!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

Jackal_King said:


> Looks like this is gonna be my first BF purchase this week.


That sounds like a wise decision  enjoy!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

unclecheeks said:


> I’ve found that faking dynamics via volume + low pass and high shelf automation sounds pretty good, especially for strings. For some solo instruments - where there is audible phasing when switching between layers - I’ve actually disabled the internal dynamics and use this method instead (controlled by 1 macro knob in Ableton). Maybe something to consider for future updates!


Good idea! We'll definitely keep this in mind for future updates and improvements


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> @Sonixinema It appears you have struck gold. You’ve captured a beautiful cello performance and created a very playable instrument. Congratulations; I predict this one will become an autumn sales hit ❤️


Thank you very much, glad you're a fan of it  lets hope so!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> ok FINE. Bought.


Thanks for the support, happy playing!


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 10, 2022)

@Sonixinema I am loving this thing so far. This is very, _very_ good. 

What kind of negative track delay should us non-keyboard players use to get notes to align with the grid? Is it constant or variable?


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 10, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> @Sonixinema I am loving this thing so far. This is very, _very_ good.
> 
> What kind of negative track delay should us non-keyboard players use to get notes to align with the grid? Is it constant or variable?


Thank you! 🙏 Good question, try -480 ticks/-250ms, that should do the trick for the legato notes


----------



## bcslaam (Nov 10, 2022)

Hi just started playing with it and brought and instant smile. Great sound and play-ability. Great instrument.

A couple of things noticed so far for the update though:

1. C4 and C#4 notes played from a legato transition (eg slur from B3 to C4) are both significantly flatter than those notes played from start without legato. More so with C#4

2. For both the "from legato" samples of these notes C4 and C#4, holding down the note, on the forth re-bow there is a very audible glitch. I notice on the forth re-bow of every note is the loop point and it is mostly smooth for all other notes. But C4 and C#4 are just too glitched at the loop point to be usable.
edit: actually a few more post legato versions of D4, D#4, F4, F#4, G4 where the loop point glitch would be noticeable in a mix.

BTW its refreshing to see you so attentive to peoples feedback here. Very encouraging for future purchases.

FR: I understand that the vibrato is baked in, thats fine and probably best, but please give us a non-vibato note, switched next to the re-bow switch. Additionally but less important, an expressivo (starts non-vib then goes to vib) keyswitch also. I would pay later on for this feature.

I think the new norm should be developers continually updating and improving the instruments they already have. I for one are prepared to pay for these updates. Rather than have a thousand half baked attempts.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Nov 10, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Appreciate it!  All good ideas, we'll definitely keep this in mind for potential future sessions.
> 
> In case you haven't seen it, we have our Contemporary Soloist: Cello library (plus the violin, viola and bass versions) which has spiccato, pizz, trem and a bunch of other more unusual techniques - it's got a similar raw quality to this library. You can check it out here:
> 
> ...


To be very candid I have your library on my Black Friday watch list. How would you contrast these two libraries other than the fact that Contemporary Soloist: Cello has more articulations?


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 11, 2022)

bcslaam said:


> Hi just started playing with it and brought and instant smile. Great sound and play-ability. Great instrument.
> 
> A couple of things noticed so far for the update though:
> 
> ...


Thank you for buying, and for the feedback!

Really sorry to hear about the issues - we haven't heard about that until now, but we'll definitely look into these and do our best to get an update out very soon. If you notice anything else, don't hesitate to let us know and we'll provide a fix when possible.

Great ideas for the updates - I agree that it would be good to improve on this current library since people seem to like it so much. We'll add these to our wish list and see what we can do  thanks again!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 11, 2022)

PavlovsCat said:


> To be very candid I have your library on my Black Friday watch list. How would you contrast these two libraries other than the fact that Contemporary Soloist: Cello has more articulations?


Great to hear!

The short answer:

I think it entirely depends what you're after and what sort of music you compose. Contemporary soloists is great for that dry, modern/edgy sound. Intimate Legato is great for slower, emotional melodic music. 

The long answer:

Contemporary Soloist: Cello really is a different beast as it's just so much more flexible having all of those different sounds and techniques, _but_ if we put that aside and just compare legato with legato, then all I can really say is that Intimate Legato turned out better as we used a different technique, which luckily seemed to work really well. It was also recorded in a much larger space which definitely adds to the sound of the library, which is maybe why they have quite different tonal characters too. Both Danny and Nicholas are equally fantastic players with great instruments and musicality, so i think there is no real comparison there, but...

Contemporary Soloists was one of our very early attempts at legato, and as I'm sure you know from other companies attempts, it's quite difficult to get right even for some of the bigger companies who have _massive_ budgets, but I think we did a good job and many really like it. I'd also caveat this by saying that Contemporary Soloists has (I think) about 15 other articulations which sound fantastic, so the legato is definitely not the main focus of that library and most people buy it because they want access to the other sounds. Whilst we love the sound of the library, our intention is to get back in the studio eventually and improve the legatos for the Contemporary Soloists bundle so that it reaches the standard of Intimate Legato (or higher) - i say eventually because this will be very expensive and we need to time it right with everything else going on. We also want to make sure we perfect our current method before going back in to improve 4 separate libraries 😅 so we're not going to rush in to it, but it's on the cards...


----------



## Hannes (Nov 11, 2022)

I really love the sound of this library! For me it was the kind of tone I was looking for, but wasn't able to find with other cello libraries. Especially the Rebow feature is really useful to me 

I made a quick mockup of a tiny piece I originally wrote for a "real" string quartet (with tons of rebows), but it works with 4 "Intimate Celli" aswell I think



(pizzicato is Spitfire)


----------



## EwigWanderer (Nov 11, 2022)

Just too good sounding...downloading!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 11, 2022)

Hannes said:


> I really love the sound of this library! For me it was the kind of tone I was looking for, but wasn't able to find with other cello libraries. Especially the Rebow feature is really useful to me
> 
> I made a quick mockup of a tiny piece I originally wrote for a "real" string quartet (with tons of rebows), but it works with 4 "Intimate Celli" aswell I think
> 
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 11, 2022)

Hannes said:


> I really love the sound of this library! For me it was the kind of tone I was looking for, but wasn't able to find with other cello libraries. Especially the Rebow feature is really useful to me
> 
> I made a quick mockup of a tiny piece I originally wrote for a "real" string quartet (with tons of rebows), but it works with 4 "Intimate Celli" aswell I think
> 
> ...



Amazing job, it sounds fantastic!  Love to hear the intimate legato in action, and who would have thought that 4 of them would sound even better! Happy playing 🙏


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 11, 2022)

EwigWanderer said:


> Just too good sounding...downloading!


Thank you, really hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Remnant (Nov 11, 2022)

Hannes said:


> I really love the sound of this library! For me it was the kind of tone I was looking for, but wasn't able to find with other cello libraries. Especially the Rebow feature is really useful to me
> 
> I made a quick mockup of a tiny piece I originally wrote for a "real" string quartet (with tons of rebows), but it works with 4 "Intimate Celli" aswell I think
> 
> ...



Beautiful. They should put this on the demo page.


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 11, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Beautiful. They should put this on the demo page.


Great idea, we'd be happy to - feel free to reach out and send us the track @Hannes!


----------



## Hannes (Nov 11, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Great idea, we'd be happy to - feel free to reach out and send us the track @Hannes!


Sure, I'd love to! I'm gonna fix some timing issues quickly, then I'll send you a link


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 11, 2022)

Hannes said:


> Sure, I'd love to! I'm gonna fix some timing issues quickly, then I'll send you a link


Thanks!


----------



## Remnant (Nov 11, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Thanks!


I may not be the greatest composer, but maybe my future is in music brokering?


----------



## PavlovsCat (Nov 11, 2022)

Hannes said:


> I really love the sound of this library! For me it was the kind of tone I was looking for, but wasn't able to find with other cello libraries. Especially the Rebow feature is really useful to me
> 
> I made a quick mockup of a tiny piece I originally wrote for a "real" string quartet (with tons of rebows), but it works with 4 "Intimate Celli" aswell I think
> 
> ...



Wow, @Hannes . That song is a testimony of your talent and the beauty of this sample library. Really powerful. Also, thanks a lot! I'm trying to curb my sample library spending (I'm a former pro drummer who is just a hobbyist these days) and your song didn't make doing that easier. Please try not to share any more of your music using any other sample libraries I'm considering, I can't afford it!


----------



## pranic (Nov 11, 2022)

Gotta say that this wasn't on my radar, but after watching @Simeon play through the library today, I was hooked. Looking forward to writing some music featuring cello this long weekend. Congratulations on your release, @Sonixinema


----------



## Scalms (Nov 11, 2022)

Wowsers, bravo on this release! I too have been searching for this cello tone for a long time now. It sounds amazing. You got the vibrato just right (hard for many developers imo), and the cello's warmth is just right (many other cellos sound too steely)

One recommendation would be to make another patch with more subtle vibrato (same cello, player, hall, etc). This way it can be another flavor of this amazing cello!


----------



## Scalms (Nov 11, 2022)

Sovereign said:


> Just one dynamic and only bow change legato?


If developers can't manage the multiple dynamic layers, i would love for them to offer a completely separate patch at say, soft layer, or intense layer. That way the user can decide which to use for their piece.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 11, 2022)

Scalms said:


> If developers can't manage the multiple dynamic layers, i would love for them to offer a completely separate patch at say, soft layer, or intense layer. That way the user can decide which to use for their piece.


Definitely a cool option!


----------



## Jett Hitt (Nov 11, 2022)

Beautiful. Purchased. Hoping for more articulations down the road!


----------



## The Gost (Nov 12, 2022)

Hi, 

I sent you an e-mail supportsonixema.com 
Best


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 12, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Beautiful. Purchased. Hoping for more articulations down the road


Distant Legato Cello perhaps?


----------



## Hannes (Nov 12, 2022)

Remnant said:


> I may not be the greatest composer, but maybe my future is in music brokering?


haha, maybe I should consider hiring you. Can't pay much though... 



PavlovsCat said:


> Wow, @Hannes . That song is a testimony of your talent and the beauty of this sample library. Really powerful. Also, thanks a lot! I'm trying to curb my sample library spending (I'm a former pro drummer who is just a hobbyist these days) and your song didn't make doing that easier. Please try not to share any more of your music using any other sample libraries I'm considering, I can't afford it!


Thank you for you kind words, this made my day 



Scalms said:


> If developers can't manage the multiple dynamic layers, i would love for them to offer a completely separate patch at say, soft layer, or intense layer. That way the user can decide which to use for their piece.


That would be a nice option indeed! I think crossfades don't work well with solo strings, unfortunately. I also own other string instruments, which have more options (vibrato/dynamic control). They do sound great, but you can always hear the crossfades, which makes it sound like 2 or 3 celli playing in unison. It is very hard to get a convincing result with them. This problem is less apparent with ensemble strings, because the sound is anyway kinda "blurred", so you can get away with it, but with solo strings, it just doesn't work that well. You would have to phase align the string samples, which, I guess, is very hard unless you play in the samples like a robot... Maybe with artificial vibrato it can work, but a natural-sounding vibrato is something I didn't hear modeled very convincingly so far.

Maybe sometimes less is indeed more


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 12, 2022)

pranic said:


> Gotta say that this wasn't on my radar, but after watching @Simeon play through the library today, I was hooked. Looking forward to writing some music featuring cello this long weekend. Congratulations on your release, @Sonixinema


I'm not surprised, @Simeon always does such a fantastic job at demonstrating the potential of a library!  Thank you, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 12, 2022)

Scalms said:


> Wowsers, bravo on this release! I too have been searching for this cello tone for a long time now. It sounds amazing. You got the vibrato just right (hard for many developers imo), and the cello's warmth is just right (many other cellos sound too steely)
> 
> One recommendation would be to make another patch with more subtle vibrato (same cello, player, hall, etc). This way it can be another flavor of this amazing cello!


Thank you for the kind words, we're really pleased with how it turned out!  Good idea, we'll add this to the wish list for sure!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 12, 2022)

Scalms said:


> If developers can't manage the multiple dynamic layers, i would love for them to offer a completely separate patch at say, soft layer, or intense layer. That way the user can decide which to use for their piece.


Totally understandable, it seems like everyone would appreciate some more flexibility - we'll definitely start thinking about how we could do this to suit everyone


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 12, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Beautiful. Purchased. Hoping for more articulations down the road!


Thank you for the support! We're already thinking about the possibilities


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 12, 2022)

The Gost said:


> Hi,
> 
> I sent you an e-mail supportsonixema.com
> Best


Thanks - Tomas will reply to this asap!  We're getting a lot of emails so apologies if it takes a little bit longer than usual


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 12, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Distant Legato Cello perhaps?


We're already looking for a cave to record Nick in


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Nov 12, 2022)

Well this was a nice surprise for anything but my wallet...

Probably the first impulse buy in a long time, 30 seconds of walkthrough and the price was good.. Love the feature with bow change and that certainly is a game changer. Beautiful library and well done.. Will be looking out for your present and future libraries


----------



## pranic (Nov 12, 2022)

I kicked the tires on this lovely instrument tonight. Quite enjoyed the tone and how well it sat in the mix. I didn't spend a lot of time writing anything special, but this is what I came up with, and combined it with some Spitfire Chamber Strings (Violins 1 & Violas), Albion Tundra (moving trems), and Noon Instruments Toska to glue it together. (Rounded out with some Realitone Nightfall, HZP, Cinesamples Voices of the North, and Westwood Lost Piano)


----------



## PhilA (Nov 13, 2022)

Nope don’t need another Cello at all…… Dammit Bought it…….


----------



## AB3 (Nov 13, 2022)

pranic said:


> I kicked the tires on this lovely instrument tonight. Quite enjoyed the tone and how well it sat in the mix. I didn't spend a lot of time writing anything special, but this is what I came up with, and combined it with some Spitfire Chamber Strings (Violins 1 & Violas), Albion Tundra (moving trems), and Noon Instruments Toska to glue it together. (Rounded out with some Realitone Nightfall, HZP, Cinesamples Voices of the North, and Westwood Lost Piano)



Love it!


----------



## Banquet (Nov 13, 2022)

Just bought it and had a quick 5 min test. It sounds gorgeous and I know I I’ll use it a lot, so I’m very happy with the purchase. I did switch it over to sustains briefly and although the attack worked as expected I couldn’t seem to get the release control to go anything.


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 13, 2022)

shapeshifter00 said:


> Well this was a nice surprise for anything but my wallet...
> 
> Probably the first impulse buy in a long time, 30 seconds of walkthrough and the price was good.. Love the feature with bow change and that certainly is a game changer. Beautiful library and well done.. Will be looking out for your present and future libraries


Thank you very much, really happy to hear you're enjoying it!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 13, 2022)

pranic said:


> I kicked the tires on this lovely instrument tonight. Quite enjoyed the tone and how well it sat in the mix. I didn't spend a lot of time writing anything special, but this is what I came up with, and combined it with some Spitfire Chamber Strings (Violins 1 & Violas), Albion Tundra (moving trems), and Noon Instruments Toska to glue it together. (Rounded out with some Realitone Nightfall, HZP, Cinesamples Voices of the North, and Westwood Lost Piano)



Awesome track, love to hear the cello in action, sounds great!  Thanks for the support!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 13, 2022)

PhilA said:


> Nope don’t need another Cello at all…… Dammit Bought it…….


Haha it happens! Glad you took the plunge, enjoy!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 13, 2022)

Banquet said:


> Just bought it and had a quick 5 min test. It sounds gorgeous and I know I I’ll use it a lot, so I’m very happy with the purchase. I did switch it over to sustains briefly and although the attack worked as expected I couldn’t seem to get the release control to go anything.


Great to hear you're happy with it, hope it find a home in your template!  I'll look into the release for you - if it's a bug we'll make sure it gets added to our list of updates!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 13, 2022)

Hey everyone - thank you so much for the support and love for the instrument so far, we're blown away and really happy to hear that everyone is enjoying the library! We're taking any feedback onboard and already discussing the possibilities for small updates in the near future and possibly BIG updates to add more articulations etc in the not so distant future.

Just a quick note to say that we somewhat underestimated the demand for the library, to the extent that we've just received an email from Native Instruments saying that we're down to our last 15 serials numbers. Not to worry - we've already requested more, but they're probably not going to fulfil the order until tomorrow or maybe Tuesday. This means that the last 15 will almost definitely sell out in the next few hours and after that we won't be able to fulfil any purchases until the new batch of serial numbers arrive.

Apologies in advance if anyone purchases and is left waiting to receive the serial number/download - we'll get this to you asap, and I'll check back here to let you know when we're "restocked".

Thanks!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 13, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Just a quick note to say that we somewhat underestimated the demand for the library, to the extent that we've just received an email from Native Instruments saying that we're down to our last 15 serials numbers. Not to worry - we've already requested more, but they're probably not going to fulfil the order until tomorrow or maybe Tuesday. This means that the last 15 will almost definitely sell out in the next few hours and after that we won't be able to fulfil any purchases until the new batch of serial numbers arrive.


An amazing problem to have  Congrats again on the release! 

Btw everyone, will be doing a giveaway for a copy of this lib next week on the channel, so stay tuned if you haven't yet grabbed a copy!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 13, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> An amazing problem to have  Congrats again on the release!
> 
> Btw everyone, will be doing a giveaway for a copy of this lib next week on the channel, so stay tuned if you haven't yet grabbed a copy!


Thanks Chris! Definitely not a bad problem at all  

Looking forward to your review next week!


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 13, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Hey everyone - thank you so much for the support and love for the instrument so far, we're blown away and really happy to hear that everyone is enjoying the library! We're taking any feedback onboard and already discussing the possibilities for small updates in the near future and possibly BIG updates to add more articulations etc in the not so distant future.
> 
> Just a quick note to say that we somewhat underestimated the demand for the library, to the extent that we've just received an email from Native Instruments saying that we're down to our last 15 serials numbers. Not to worry - we've already requested more, but they're probably not going to fulfil the order until tomorrow or maybe Tuesday. This means that the last 15 will almost definitely sell out in the next few hours and after that we won't be able to fulfil any purchases until the new batch of serial numbers arrive.
> 
> ...


Ah, that's probably what happened to me - I just purchased. Got the serial number but Native Access doesn't allow me to download, it just says "Add Library" as if I would have downloaded it directly from your site and just point to it. No worries though, I'm glad you're selling lots of copies!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 13, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Ah, that's probably what happened to me - I just purchased. Got the serial number but Native Access doesn't allow me to download, it just says "Add Library" as if I would have downloaded it directly from your site and just point to it. No worries though, I'm glad you're selling lots of copies!


Sorry about that David, we'll get you up and running asap. Just a heads up, if you've received your serial then it should be working as I think people who buy after they run out won't receive one at all yet - check your Native Access is up to date, as we had some people with a similar issue and updating solved it. If that doesn't work, just send us an email at [email protected] and we'll get it sorted for you. Thanks for your support!


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 13, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Sorry about that David, we'll get you up and running asap. Just a heads up, if you've received your serial then it should be working as I think people who buy after they run out won't receive one at all yet - check your Native Access is up to date, as we had some people with a similar issue and updating solved it. If that doesn't work, just send us an email at [email protected] and we'll get it sorted for you. Thanks for your support!


Ok, got it working, just quit and restart Native Access and it's working. Thanks!


----------



## Scalms (Nov 13, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Hey everyone - thank you so much for the support and love for the instrument so far, we're blown away and really happy to hear that everyone is enjoying the library! We're taking any feedback onboard and already discussing the possibilities for small updates in the near future and possibly BIG updates to add more articulations etc in the not so distant future.
> 
> Just a quick note to say that we somewhat underestimated the demand for the library, to the extent that we've just received an email from Native Instruments saying that we're down to our last 15 serials numbers. Not to worry - we've already requested more, but they're probably not going to fulfil the order until tomorrow or maybe Tuesday. This means that the last 15 will almost definitely sell out in the next few hours and after that we won't be able to fulfil any purchases until the new batch of serial numbers arrive.
> 
> ...


i think what you're seeing is an underserved VST area (solo cello) that has been difficult to conquer, namely, a convincing cello with a great tone. Most other cellos, to my ears, sound thin and steely, or too boxed in, or too much vibrato, etc etc etc.

So everyone is voting their admiration with their wallets! again, bravo


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 14, 2022)

Scalms said:


> i think what you're seeing is an underserved VST area (solo cello) that has been difficult to conquer, namely, a convincing cello with a great tone. Most other cellos, to my ears, sound thin and steely, or too boxed in, or too much vibrato, etc etc etc.
> 
> So everyone is voting their admiration with their wallets! again, bravo


Good point, it seems in one way there are a ton of solo cellos out there, but not many that have a natural sound. Glad you're enjoying the sound of intimate cello!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 14, 2022)

Just to let you all know that serials are restocked, so no one else will have any issues during purchase now. Apologies to those last night that bought and had to wait, it won't happen again  cheers!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 14, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Just to let you all know that serials are restocked, so no one else will have any issues during purchase now. Apologies to those last night that bought and had to wait, it won't happen again  cheers!


This seems like a good problem to have in a way (and my prediction about the autumn sales smash came true hehe). Anyway, kudos for solving it this quickly. 👍


----------



## WinterEmerald (Nov 14, 2022)

Wow, congratulations on such a beautiful sounding release!! The playability looks incredible as well. Lovely natural sounding legato. Very excited to get this.


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 14, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> This seems like a good problem to have in a way (and my prediction about the autumn sales smash came true hehe). Anyway, kudos for solving it this quickly. 👍


Thanks, it's definitely nice to see the demand for the library


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 14, 2022)

WinterEmerald said:


> Wow, congratulations on such a beautiful sounding release!! The playability looks incredible as well. Lovely natural sounding legato. Very excited to get this.


Thank you for the kind words, hope you enjoy playing it when you get it!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 15, 2022)

Sounds nice and purchased. I have a couple of requests beyond some of the things other uses mentioned. First the GUI is difficult for me to read, things are small or not bright in the lettering. The 2nd thing is the most important, when using as a sustain patch it would be nice to be able to control release time (maybe it is there but I don't see it). When I move from one chord to another it has the dreaded sucking effect, Tina does this much better. All in all I like the timbre and I look forward to trying it in upcoming productions.


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 15, 2022)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Sounds nice and purchased. I have a couple of requests beyond some of the things other uses mentioned. First the GUI is difficult for me to read, things are small or not bright in the lettering. The 2nd thing is the most important, when using as a sustain patch it would be nice to be able to control release time (maybe it is there but I don't see it). When I move from one chord to another it has the dreaded sucking effect, Tina does this much better. All in all I like the timbre and I look forward to trying it in upcoming productions.


Thanks for the feedback Craig!

GUI is something that we'll be changing in upcoming instruments, so hopefully one day we can update this library to match it to make things more legible. We'll do our best to improve the sustains in future updates!


----------



## Skroop (Nov 15, 2022)

Picked this up yesterday, what a gorgeous sound! Excellent work. IMO, definitely the best legato on the market. The only thing I'd like to see would be another sample or two for repeated notes, as only the one can have that "machine gun" effect.

Any chance for other libraries along the same lines as this one? An "Intimate Legato" series perhaps?


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 15, 2022)

Skroop said:


> Picked this up yesterday, what a gorgeous sound! Excellent work. IMO, definitely the best legato on the market. The only thing I'd like to see would be another sample or two for repeated notes, as only the one can have that "machine gun" effect.
> 
> Any chance for other libraries along the same lines as this one? An "Intimate Legato" series perhaps?


Thank you for the kind words and feedback! The rebowing RRs is definitely something we're going to look in to.

There may, or may not be a second one coming soon...😉 any in particular that you'd like to see added to the series?


----------



## Skroop (Nov 15, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Thank you for the kind words and feedback! The rebowing RRs is definitely something we're going to look in to.
> 
> There may, or may not be a second one coming soon...😉 any in particular that you'd like to see added to the series?


I'd die for a violin/viola, or something completely different like a french horn.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 15, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Thank you for the kind words and feedback! The rebowing RRs is definitely something we're going to look in to.
> 
> There may, or may not be a second one coming soon...😉 any in particular that you'd like to see added to the series?


How about an everything?


----------



## AMBi (Nov 15, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> There may, or may not be a second one coming soon...😉 any in particular that you'd like to see added to the series?


An Intimate Legato Viola would quell my eternal viola hunger for the next century.
Possibly more


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 15, 2022)

AMBi said:


> An Intimate Legato Viola would quell my eternal viola hunger for the next century.
> Possibly more


I agree with this. We need more viola love. It truly has a beautiful tone for emotional lines and I love the timbre in the lower register of the instrument.


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 15, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> How about an everything?


Don't tell anyone, but we're actually currently in the process of sampling a legato version of everything...🤓


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 15, 2022)

AMBi said:


> An Intimate Legato Viola would quell my eternal viola hunger for the next century.
> Possibly more


Viola would be lovely indeed!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 15, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> I agree with this. We need more viola love. It truly has a beautiful tone for emotional lines and I love the timbre in the lower register of the instrument.


Viola low register is where the magic is!


----------



## Batrawi (Nov 15, 2022)

Purchased! Hands Down the best cello for lyrical lines I've ever played with! Here is a lil piece I've mocked-up (not my music)
View attachment Sonixinema Cello(2).mp3


@Sonixinema this library is desperate for an expansion. I just can't imagine I can't explore other dynamics/articulation with such wonderful library! my wishlist for now:
-record more dynamics, especially softer ones... super softer ones! don't xfade... just make them velocity-based, à la Bohemian cello style
-include infinite bow feature, coz we can rebow ourselves whenever we want already right 
-make the playability à la CSS style... i.e the notes keep sustaining and the rebowing can be triggered by just pressing same note so long the sustain pedal is pressed down.. this is much easier than a keyswitch rebow especially that your left hand would be busy riding the modwheel
-arcs, arcs, arcs 
...


----------



## constaneum (Nov 16, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Good point, it seems in one way there are a ton of solo cellos out there, but not many that have a natural sound. Glad you're enjoying the sound of intimate cello!


Looking forward to the solo legato violin release as well


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 16, 2022)

Does this do nice arpeggioss?


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 16, 2022)

Batrawi said:


> Purchased! Hands Down the best cello for lyrical lines I've ever played with! Here is a lil piece I've mocked-up (not my music)
> View attachment Sonixinema Cello(2).mp3
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, really glad that you're happy with it, and great job on the track!

Good ideas for the wish list, we're definitely taking everyones thoughts into account to see how we can create something that will fit everyones needs  Happy playing!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 16, 2022)

constaneum said:


> Looking forward to the solo legato violin release as well


Us too, maybe there is someone out there working on it right now...👀


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 16, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Does this do nice arpeggioss?


Good question! This library really sounds best when used in slower, melodic lines - so whilst you're not exactly going to be able to play very fast arpeggios convincingly with it, you can hear in the demos that it can be quite nimble when it needs to be. Hope this helps!


----------



## Batrawi (Nov 16, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Us too, maybe there is someone out there working on it right now...👀


Pls pls pls... when you record the rest of the series *just avoid* excessive/molto vibrato as it would substantially limit the styles for which the libraries can be used... Nicholas have nailed a really sweet neutral spot with the vibrato which can lend itself to most of the styles.. in fact I wish he could also be the one recorded for the rest of the instruments but it's likely not his speciality. That being said though, pls send my best regards & admiration to Nicholas... He really did a phenomenal job with this library!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 16, 2022)

Batrawi said:


> Pls pls pls... when you record the rest of the series *just avoid* excessive/molto vibrato as it would substantially limit the styles for which the libraries can be used... Nicholas have nailed a really sweet neutral spot with the vibrato which can lend itself to most of the styles.. in fact I wish he could also be the one recorded for the rest of the instruments but it's likely not his speciality. That being said though, pls send my best regards & admiration to Nicholas... He really did a phenomenal job with this library!


If/when we extend this library, we'll definitely be getting Nicholas back - provided he actually wants to be subjected to hours more of legato recording hell 😅 that remains to be seen...


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 17, 2022)

So much fun playing with this lovely instrument. Here's a quick demo + giveaway!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 17, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> So much fun playing with this lovely instrument. Here's a quick demo + giveaway!



Thanks Chris, fantastic review as always, we appreciate the support 🙏


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 17, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Thanks Chris, fantastic review as always, we appreciate the support 🙏


Always a pleasure!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 17, 2022)

For those who want to see the cello in use within the context of a piece of music, check out this video where Stefano breaks down the trailer track in detail, it's an interesting watch


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 18, 2022)

I can't believe I missed this thread. Will be purchasing imminently. 
I too would love to see more articulations, but please......Intimate Legato Violin first in line.....


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 18, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> I can't believe I missed this thread. Will be purchasing imminently.
> I too would love to see more articulations, but please......Intimate Legato Violin first in line.....


Thanks, hopefully we’ll be able get some articulations added in the future! In meantime, we’ll have to wait and see about Violin…😉


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 19, 2022)

I bought it last night. I really love the sound. Tina Guo is still amazing for many uses but she likes to go off and do her own thing some times. This cello has a truly raw subtle beauty to it and the fact that it's a drier recording gives more mixing flexibility. Awesome work on this library!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 19, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> I bought it last night. I really love the sound. Tina Guo is still amazing for many uses but she likes to go off and do her own thing some times. This cello has a truly raw subtle beauty to it and the fact that it's a drier recording gives more mixing flexibility. Awesome work on this library!


Thank you! I agree, Tina is still a great library but having some more mix flexibility is always a nice option! Glad you like it, happy playing!


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 19, 2022)

@Sonixinema
I bought it....love it. However, A1 transitioning to D2 legato is completely messed up. It doesn't matter how you play it. Unless I'm missing something, the pitch is so badly off that it makes the D major scale unplayable which just happens to be my favorite scale to write music in. The A1 to D2 legato is not something I can just take out of a composition.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 19, 2022)

@Sonixinema

The last note is the true D2 separated from the legato. It sounds right. The legato D2 note does not sound right.


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 20, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> @Sonixinema
> I bought it....love it. However, A1 transitioning to D2 legato is completely messed up. It doesn't matter how you play it. Unless I'm missing something, the pitch is so badly off that it makes the D major scale unplayable which just happens to be my favorite scale to write music in. The A1 to D2 legato is not something I can just take out of a composition.


Sorry to hear this, we’ll definitely get this fixed in an update. We’re hoping to get this out before Xmas if possible. Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 20, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> @Sonixinema
> 
> The last note is the true D2 separated from the legato. It sounds right. The legato D2 note does not sound right.


Thanks for checking, we’ll get this looked at and fixed asap! 🙂


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 21, 2022)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Sounds nice and purchased. I have a couple of requests beyond some of the things other uses mentioned. First the GUI is difficult for me to read, things are small or not bright in the lettering. The 2nd thing is the most important, when using as a sustain patch it would be nice to be able to control release time (maybe it is there but I don't see it). When I move from one chord to another it has the dreaded sucking effect, Tina does this much better. All in all I like the timbre and I look forward to trying it in upcoming productions.


I’m having a problem with the GUI also….just too small and not clear…Of course it doesn’t help that N.I. has STILL not given us the option to resize Kontakt…The timbre of the instrument is very nice !!…You’re officially on my radar now !!


----------



## davidson (Nov 21, 2022)

Wow, that sounds great! Sorry if it's been covered already, but how does this differ to the legato in contemporary soloist cello?


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 21, 2022)

synthnut1 said:


> I’m having a problem with the GUI also….just too small and not clear…Of course it doesn’t help that N.I. has STILL not given us the option to resize Kontakt…The timbre of the instrument is very nice !!…You’re officially on my radar now !!


Apologies about the GUI, we're working to improve this with future instruments, and hopefully this will result in an updated GUI for this library eventually. Glad you like the library


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 21, 2022)

davidson said:


> Wow, that sounds great! Sorry if it's been covered already, but how does this differ to the legato in contemporary soloist cello?


Thank you! I would say this definitely has a much more emotional performance style - the room we captured it in is also much bigger than with contemporary soloists, so that contributes to the tone of the library too. Overall I'd say the focus of the contemporary soloists series was not the legato but the more experimental techniques, where as with this we went all in to see how we could improve our past experiments with legato


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 21, 2022)

Any chance you can extend the intro price period to Black Friday?


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 21, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Any chance you can extend the intro price period to Black Friday?


Yeah we'll keep it running for a while throughout Black Friday so that everyone has a chance to pick it up on the original intro price. FYI our Black Friday may be starting very soon...👀


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 21, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Yeah we'll keep it running for a while throughout Black Friday so that everyone has a chance to pick it up on the original intro price. FYI our Black Friday may be starting very soon...👀


Amazing!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 21, 2022)

Just so you know, our Black Friday Sale is now live! Up to 60% Off storewide, and intimate legato cello is still included. Sale ends 7th of December!


----------



## Remnant (Nov 21, 2022)

Sweet. Bring me the intimate legato violin. Here's a track I used the cello in in a full orchestral setting. It features at :27, 1:27 and 2:24. Love this instrument. If the track sucks, note it is me, not the instrument.


----------



## Simeon (Nov 21, 2022)

On Friday's livestream I did a quick section playing the Intimate Legato Cello as well as the Contemporary SOLOIST Cello, they really sound wonderful together.
I have not made this public yet but wanted to go ahead and share it here with you.
The first part of the video is the Intimate Legato Cello and the Contemporary Soloist segment is later.
(Sonixinema did provide a copy of both the Intimate Legato and Contemporary Soloist Cello for me to try).
Joyfully!
Simeon


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 22, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Sweet. Bring me the intimate legato violin. Here's a track I used the cello in in a full orchestral setting. It features at :27, 1:27 and 2:24. Love this instrument. If the track sucks, note it is me, not the instrument.



Great track Remnant, sounds wonderful! Glad you're enjoying the cello  Hopefully a violin might come along in the near future for you to add to your collection!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 22, 2022)

Simeon said:


> On Friday's livestream I did a quick section playing the Intimate Legato Cello as well as the Contemporary SOLOIST Cello, they really sound wonderful together.
> I have not made this public yet but wanted to go ahead and share it here with you.
> The first part of the video is the Intimate Legato Cello and the Contemporary Soloist segment is later.
> (Sonixinema did provide a copy of both the Intimate Legato and Contemporary Soloist Cello for me to try).
> ...



Thank you again Simeon for the in depth review, this is really a fantastic demonstration!  And great to hear it with Contemporary Cello too! Always a pleasure to hear what you do with the libraries. Until next time!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Nov 22, 2022)

Yesterday I tried to purchase Sirens, and even after I put it in the cart and started through the Checkout, the sales price never showed up. Am I supposed to put in some type of code?


----------



## chapbot (Nov 22, 2022)

Purchased it and just used it in a pop track. Whatever you're doing with your new legato techniques, keep it up, you've got magic here. This thing is a must buy and I look forward to you expanding the library and creating other legato instruments.


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 22, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Yesterday I tried to purchase Sirens, and even after I put it in the cart and started through the Checkout, the sales price never showed up. Am I supposed to put in some type of code?


No code is needed, it should show up as £61.99 (regular price is £89). It should be working, so try again and if you encounter any issues, email us at [email protected] and we'll get you sorted  thanks!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 22, 2022)

chapbot said:


> Purchased it and just used it in a pop track. Whatever you're doing with your new legato techniques, keep it up, you've got magic here. This thing is a must buy and I look forward to you expanding the library and creating other legato instruments.


Thank you for the support, glad to hear you're liking the library!  More are on the way!


----------



## evilantal (Nov 22, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Just so you know, our Black Friday Sale is now live! Up to 60% Off storewide, and intimate legato cello is still included. Sale ends 7th of December!


Does that mean the intro period for Cello Legato is also extended until Dec 7th?


----------



## erc13a (Nov 22, 2022)

FYI Just noticed that your infinity bundle link is broken


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 22, 2022)

evilantal said:


> Does that mean the intro period for Cello Legato is also extended until Dec 7th?


It sure is! 🙂


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 22, 2022)

erc13a said:


> FYI Just noticed that your infinity bundle link is broken


Thanks for the heads up, do you mean the button on the store?


----------



## erc13a (Nov 22, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Thanks for the heads up, do you mean the button on the store



This one


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 22, 2022)

erc13a said:


> This one


Ahh! Got it, thanks so much!


----------



## syrinx (Nov 22, 2022)

Just grabbed this. Amazing legato cello, maybe the best? I will have no problem putting this in the front of the mix. The rebow keyswitch is great to have.

Now, eagerly awaiting matching "Intimate Legato" Violin and Viola...


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 22, 2022)

After playing around with the library and using the rebow, I think it's crazy that other solo libraries don't include it. It allows you to intelligently force the bowing where it makes sense on longer legato passages.


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 22, 2022)

syrinx said:


> Just grabbed this. Amazing legato cello, maybe the best? I will have no problem putting this in the front of the mix. The rebow keyswitch is great to have.
> 
> Now, eagerly awaiting matching "Intimate Legato" Violin and Viola...


That's a big statement, I might agree (maybe I'm biased? ) Really glad you're enjoying it! Hopefully one or two of those suggestions may be in the works...


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 22, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> After playing around with the library and using the rebow, I think it's crazy that other solo libraries don't include it. It allows you to intelligently force the bowing where it makes sense on longer legato passages.


Me too, I was surprised to not come across it on any other libraries that I'd played with. From what people have said, it seems like a welcome addition!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 23, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Sweet. Bring me the intimate legato violin. Here's a track I used the cello in in a full orchestral setting. It features at :27, 1:27 and 2:24. Love this instrument. If the track sucks, note it is me, not the instrument.



This is just beautiful. Very enjoyable and well made.


----------



## Remnant (Nov 23, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> This is just beautiful. Very enjoyable and well made.


Thank you Henrik! Sonixinema gave me just the right crayon for the crayon box as I was finishing this one. Looking forward to the violin colored crayon next.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 24, 2022)

Made a sad depressing cello duet with noire piano as the accompaniment . This cello sounds amazing. I used a decent amount of the rebow keyswitch in this one:


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 24, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Made a sad depressing cello duet with noire piano as the accompaniment . This cello sounds amazing. I used a decent amount of the rebow keyswitch in this one:



Sounds great!  Love the use of the cello in this track. Good job!


----------



## Batrawi (Nov 24, 2022)

@Sonixinema just in case there are no plans for a Violin 2, I suggest adding a one-click solution to emulate that (using the transposition trick) to the upcoming Violin release... you know 2 violins in a quartet may often like to play in unision


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 24, 2022)

Batrawi said:


> @Sonixinema just in case there are no plans for a Violin 2, I suggest adding a one-click solution to emulate that (using the transposition trick) to the upcoming Violin release... you know 2 violins in a quartet may often like to play in unision


great idea!


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 25, 2022)

Can anyone confirm if there's tax during checkout? Thinking of picking it up but can't see added tax anywhere and don't want to get hit with 23% :( Sounds amazing.


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 25, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> Can anyone confirm if there's tax during checkout? Thinking of picking it up but can't see added tax anywhere and don't want to get hit with 23% :( Sounds amazing.


The price includes tax


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 25, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> The price includes tax


Expect to be €55 richer in the next 5 minutes, while I become €55 poorer 🙈😂 Many thanks, ordering now 😀


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 25, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> The price includes tax


Downloading right now 😎


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 25, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> Downloading right now 😎


Thank you very much! Really appreciate the support, enjoy your new cello!


----------



## erc13a (Nov 25, 2022)

Hello !
Why can't we set up another country than UK ? I am trying to order from Switzerland where VAT is much lower. Why not selling it 48 GBP without taxes for foreigners. More money for your developments.


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 25, 2022)

erc13a said:


> Hello !
> Why can't we set up another country than UK ? I am trying to order from Switzerland where VAT is much lower. Why not selling it 48 GBP without taxes for foreigners. More money for your developments.


Hello, good question! We charge appropriate tax depending on each users country. All our Swiss customers pay MwSt 7.7%. However, the way the system works - it puts all our non company users on a level ground and includes tax within the price. Meaning that 48 GBP to a customer in UK will include 8GBP of VAT, and to a Swiss customer, 4.93 GBP. We believe this to be fair, and companies that can claim back VAT will always be able to claim it back via their VAT returns on their side. But we do not currently provide VAT free shopping experience


----------



## erc13a (Nov 25, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Hello, good question! We charge appropriate tax depending on each users country. All our Swiss customers pay MwSt 7.7%. However, the way the system works - it puts all our non company users on a level ground and includes tax within the price. Meaning that 48 GBP to a customer in UK will include 8GBP of VAT, and to a Swiss customer, 4.93 GBP. We believe this to be fair, and companies that can claim back VAT will always be able to claim it back via their VAT returns on their side. But we do not currently provide VAT free shopping experience


That's perfect then ! My concern was I couldn't change UK to Switzerland. Is it based on delivery address in paypal ?


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 25, 2022)

erc13a said:


> That's perfect then ! My concern was I couldn't change UK to Switzerland. Is it based on delivery address in paypal ?


Yes based on the delivery/billing address associated with the account


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 27, 2022)

A bit late to the party, but I finally got my hands on this beautiful library. You guys just created what looks like a future classic  It is perfect at what it does, at a great price. I love this kind of virtual instruments, and they are pretty rare.


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 28, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> A bit late to the party, but I finally got my hands on this beautiful library. You guys just created what looks like a future classic  It is perfect at what it does, at a great price. I love this kind of virtual instruments, and they are pretty rare.


Thank you Emmanuel, really appreciate it. Hope you enjoy playing it 🙂


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 1, 2022)

Snatched this up at the last moment! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Sonixinema (Dec 1, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Snatched this up at the last moment! Absolutely beautiful!


Good timing! Hope you enjoy 🙂


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 2, 2022)

Bought!


----------



## Sonixinema (Dec 2, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Bought!


Thank you, happy playing! 🙂


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 2, 2022)

How's the update coming along (per the notes in this thread)? You mentioned sometime before Christmas. I am using it now for mocking up some piano + cello pieces and it just does a great job giving the player an idea of the lyrism intended. I have a project in a few weeks where this VST will be the 'final' (no budget / schedule for live on that one).


----------



## manuhz (Dec 2, 2022)

@Sonixinema please don’t forget the double bass! We all definitely need an intimate quintet😉


----------



## Remnant (Dec 3, 2022)

Not trying to spam the thread with one of my hobbyist pieces, but was surprised to see this library appears to still be on sale, so sharing a contextual use of the cello in softer slower piece. It seems no one really needs more convincing though. Sonixinema has a hit on its hands.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Dec 3, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Not trying to spam the thread with one of my hobbyist pieces, but was surprised to see this library appears to still be on sale, so sharing a contextual use of the cello in softer slower piece. It seems no one really needs more convincing though. Sonixinema has a hit on its hands.



Very nice Remnant, you have a wonderful moving piece here that shows show this cello meld with Piano without it drawing attention to itself. Such a beautiful piece you did here. Congratulations to all who own it and Demo's are great.


----------



## Remnant (Dec 3, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> Very nice Remnant, you have a wonderful moving piece here that shows show this cello meld with Piano without it drawing attention to itself. Such a beautiful piece you did here. Congratulations to all who own it and Demo's are great.


Thanks very much. Great instrument. Hope for an intimate legato violin and maybe even viola at some point down the line.


----------



## Jackal_King (Dec 4, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Made a sad depressing cello duet with noire piano as the accompaniment . This cello sounds amazing. I used a decent amount of the rebow keyswitch in this one:



That sounds really great! I got the library to make similar music like what you just did. I messed around with it yesterday and this morning on a new song using it with Abbey Road One. Even though I don't care a ton for strings that sounds dry, I really like this cello and how easy it can used. Looking forward to see what it sounds like once I finish the song and add the mixing and reverb to it.


----------



## Sonixinema (Dec 5, 2022)

Rob Elliott said:


> How's the update coming along (per the notes in this thread)? You mentioned sometime before Christmas. I am using it now for mocking up some piano + cello pieces and it just does a great job giving the player an idea of the lyrism intended. I have a project in a few weeks where this VST will be the 'final' (no budget / schedule for live on that one).


Hey Rob,

Good question - we had intended to get this out prior to Christmas, but unfortunately we forgot that NI have a deadline of 11 November for submissions prior to their Christmas break, and we only released this on the 9th. I was unaware of the deadline at the time and was perhaps a bit ambitious hoping to get it out so soon after release, since it always takes a while to gather all relevant feedback. We've already began working on an update to make fixes and improvements based on feedback on here, so we'll definitely be getting this out in early 2023 🙂 Glad to hear it's already making it's way into your music!


----------



## Sonixinema (Dec 5, 2022)

manuhz said:


> @Sonixinema please don’t forget the double bass! We all definitely need an intimate quintet😉


Double bass would be great to do, maybe one day 😉


----------



## Sonixinema (Dec 5, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Not trying to spam the thread with one of my hobbyist pieces, but was surprised to see this library appears to still be on sale, so sharing a contextual use of the cello in softer slower piece. It seems no one really needs more convincing though. Sonixinema has a hit on its hands.



Thanks for sharing Remnant, great piece of music! 🙂 Great to hear the cello in action


----------



## Sonixinema (Dec 5, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Thanks very much. Great instrument. Hope for an intimate legato violin and maybe even viola at some point down the line.


Watch this space, we have something special coming early next year!


----------



## Remnant (Dec 6, 2022)

Sonixinema said:


> Watch this space, we have something special coming early next year!


Awesome. Wishing you success.


----------



## Daren Audio (Dec 8, 2022)

Q: Is it possible to assign MIDI CC to the bow change?

Thanks again for a great product! Can't wait for what's next!


----------



## scoplunk (Dec 13, 2022)

I finally got a chance to play with my BF purchases, intimate Legato Cello and CSS. This instrument is so inspiring, I just started improvising some lines and this little interlude took off from there. I added a few instruments from IW to balance out the orchestration. Thanks for such a great instrument!

View attachment SX Cello Interlude.mp3


----------



## synthnut1 (Dec 13, 2022)

It must make a company feel good that so many people are so happy with your offerings…. This is a tough crowd !…If you can satisfy even a small percentage of the crowd, you’re doing something right !….I’m sure tht I speak for many others when looking for your next offering ! Good Luck, and Thank you for a great sounding library !

Keeping the initial price low for an extended period is also a feather in your cap !…..You’re doing it right !


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 13, 2022)

scoplunk said:


> I finally got a chance to play with my BF purchases, intimate Legato Cello and CSS. This instrument is so inspiring, I just started improvising some lines and this little interlude took off from there. I added a few instruments from IW to balance out the orchestration. Thanks for such a great instrument!
> 
> View attachment SX Cello Interlude.mp3


beautiful piece!


----------



## scoplunk (Dec 13, 2022)

Thank you! And thanks to everyone who listened. I had a good time playing with these fabulous new toys!


----------



## Sonixinema (Dec 15, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> Q: Is it possible to assign MIDI CC to the bow change?
> 
> Thanks again for a great product! Can't wait for what's next!


Hey - apologies for the delay in response! I think at the moment no, but this is definitely something we can look at fixing in an update if it would be of interest 🙂


----------



## Sonixinema (Dec 15, 2022)

scoplunk said:


> I finally got a chance to play with my BF purchases, intimate Legato Cello and CSS. This instrument is so inspiring, I just started improvising some lines and this little interlude took off from there. I added a few instruments from IW to balance out the orchestration. Thanks for such a great instrument!
> 
> View attachment SX Cello Interlude.mp3


Sounds fantastic, great job on the demo! Thanks for sharing 🙂


----------



## Sonixinema (Dec 15, 2022)

synthnut1 said:


> It must make a company feel good that so many people are so happy with your offerings…. This is a tough crowd !…If you can satisfy even a small percentage of the crowd, you’re doing something right !….I’m sure tht I speak for many others when looking for your next offering ! Good Luck, and Thank you for a great sounding library !
> 
> Keeping the initial price low for an extended period is also a feather in your cap !…..You’re doing it right !


It's great to see that people are enjoying the sound of the library, it was a labour of love so it's nice to hear such positive feedback! More coming soon 🙂


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 21, 2022)

Just wanted to let you guys know regarding the pitchy notes, I touched them up in melodyne and it worked perfectly. So there's a solution until the update 😊


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 23, 2022)

Hey Guys,

Anyone else have trouble installing this? I just bought Intimate Legato Cello and got the serial number and a download link. When I click the link, all I get is an "Instructions.txt" file - no other files, samples, etc.

I added the SN in Native Access, and then it shows up in the “Not installed" tab - but when I click "Add Library" there, it's looking for an existing install - there's no place to actually download the library itself. 

Native Access is up to date and I'm on Kontakt 6.7.1, so all should be fine. I emailed support but I imagine they're down for the holidays... hoping to use this on a last minute project.

Strange... anyway, the demos sound great so I look forward to using it!


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 23, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Anyone else have trouble installing this? I just bought Intimate Legato Cello and got the serial number and a download link. When I click the link, all I get is an "Instructions.txt" file - no other files, samples, etc.
> 
> ...


That's weird. I was able to download mine through NA.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 23, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> That's weird. I was able to download mine through NA.


Same, no problem for me either. I’d contact their support service, they’ve helped me more than once quite quickly


----------



## rmak (Dec 23, 2022)

missed the intro price period 😕.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 23, 2022)

rmak said:


> missed the intro price period 😕.


I’d be surprised if there wasn’t a Christmas promotion or something, seems like everyone is doing one at the minute


----------



## David Cuny (Dec 25, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Anyone else have trouble installing this? I just bought Intimate Legato Cello and got the serial number and a download link. When I click the link, all I get is an "Instructions.txt" file - no other files, samples, etc.


I had the same issue. You need to have the most current of the NI installer. No, it doesn't automatically check to see if there is a more current version.


----------



## pranic (Dec 25, 2022)

David Cuny said:


> I had the same issue. You need to have the most current of the NI installer. No, it doesn't automatically check to see if there is a more current version.


Doesn't the instructions.txt file contain your serial number for you to copy into Native Access? That was my experience.


----------



## synthnut1 (Dec 25, 2022)

When opening Native Access on my Mac, it states that it’s checking for the latest version…..Add the N.A. numbers given to you from said company and you’re in business…


----------



## David Cuny (Dec 25, 2022)

pranic said:


> Doesn't the instructions.txt file contain your serial number for you to copy into Native Access? That was my experience.


Yes, but if you don't have the most _current _version of Native Access, it won't work.

*Edit: *I just checked - for me, the *instructions.txt* file only contained instructions, not the serial number. 

Oddly, it also only allowed a fixed number of downloads.


----------



## David Cuny (Dec 25, 2022)

synthnut1 said:


> When opening Native Access on my Mac, it states that it’s checking for the latest version…..Add the N.A. numbers given to you from said company and you’re in business…


Adding the numbers in Native Access did _not_ work.

I'd assumed Native Access was checked for a newer version, but it didn't alert me that my version needed to be updated.

Here are the instructions I got from Sonixinema Support:



> Thanks for reaching out. If you have added a serial number to Native Access and it's not installing it but rather asking you to link to the files, please update Native Access to the recent version, and restart the application once it has updated. This should resolve the issue, and allow for the instrument to be downloaded and installed seamlessly via Native Access. Apologies for the inconvenience.


Installing the latest version of Native Access corrected the issue. Hopefully it does the same for the OP.


----------



## synthnut1 (Dec 26, 2022)

David Cuny said:


> Adding the numbers in Native Access did _not_ work.
> 
> I'd assumed Native Access was checked for a newer version, but it didn't alert me that my version needed to be updated.
> 
> ...


Yes….If Native Access doesn’t automatically check for the most recent Native Access version when opening it, one can always go online to find the latest version on N.A. and download it as you did…

btw…I keep a few different versions of Native Access on my computer as a lot of times it’s just plain flakey to use….They should call it “Native Kontrol”…It’s great for the company


----------



## Sonixinema (Jan 3, 2023)

Hi all,

Apologies for the lack of response on here over the Xmas period, I was away but we've been trying our best to keep up with support messages via email, so hopefully no one has had to wait too long.

I wanted to take a moment post an opportunity on here for anyone experienced and interested. We have an incredibly busy year coming up with releases, and we're on the look out for a Beta Tester to work with us.

It will be short, project based work spread throughout the year - so whilst it's not a full time job, we'll need someone who has regular availability each month. The ideal candidate would be someone who is methodical, organised, has a keen eye for detail and a good working knowledge of Kontakt. If you think this is you, please send an email with your CV and availability to [email protected].

Many thanks, and Happy New Year to you all!


----------

